# Pics of Turtle Tanks!!??



## semmalinaj (Aug 31, 2009)

I have had 2 turtles (I think they are African Helmeted Turtles) for approx 2-3 years and they haven't really grown much but recently have started!! I wondered does anybody have any pics of their tank set ups.....I'm thinking I need a bigger tank now and want to put water & land in it but am not very imaginative!!! Need some ideas!! I once tried woodchips but found it was soooo messy!! :idea:


----------



## Pelusios (Oct 3, 2009)

The top tank would be a suitable set up for a pair of african helmeted turtles...










I was just setting this one up so it is a bit bare, but you can add fake plants etc...

and this one... although too small for AHT's is a similar idea...










The substrate in the water half and on the land side is well washed play sand.


----------



## Jazman (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey this is my tank, i hope my idea to be useful for you, i've made some changes tho, later i'll show you the new ones... Greetings!


----------



## jojo9 (Mar 6, 2010)

What a tank set up you have Jazman. I love it.


----------



## semmalinaj (Aug 31, 2009)

Ur tank set ups are fab! I am looking to make some changes to mine again...I was wondering do you have a heater in the water for the turtles as well as the light? My heater thingy has just cracked & caused a crack in my tank..... !!!


----------



## Jazman (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I have a heater(300w) but i only use it when it's cold, cuz it's very expensive to keep it turned on all the time, besides where i live is not that cold anyways.


----------



## Get-In-The-Van (Mar 24, 2008)

Jazman said:


> Hey this is my tank, i hope my idea to be useful for you, i've made some changes tho, later i'll show you the new ones... Greetings!


love the tank it looks great 
x


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

Jazman said:


> Hey this is my tank, i hope my idea to be useful for you, i've made some changes tho, later i'll show you the new ones... Greetings!


thats realy nice wanna bulid us one lol


----------



## JamesTheFreak (Jul 6, 2012)

My New Turtle Tank Set Up

JTF


----------

